# Sad, so sad....



## Ivan (Sep 5, 2009)

And people wonder why I don't support the seminary I graduated from...

The Hill - The Home for News from Southwestern Seminary


----------



## Berean (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## AThornquist (Sep 6, 2009)

That sounded so . . . relevant.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Southwestern? Was it Southern Baptist TS that underwent a major change or SWBTS?


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 6, 2009)

Uh . . . which major change and when? lol


----------



## Ivan (Sep 6, 2009)

I enjoyed my days at Southwestern...and that was during the days when it was supposedly more liberal. It's one thing to be liberal, it's another to be just plain silly.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh the Founders movement around when Al Mohler took over as SBTS president.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 6, 2009)

Before Mohler came to Southern it was one of the most liberal seminaries around. At one time I think Southeastern was even more liberal. It took Mohler several years to clean house at Southern, but he stuck to his guns and got the change made. It was a courageous effort. He faced actual danger during part of the early days...at least threats. 

Southwestern went through a somewhat liberal phase too. When Dr. Robert Dilday was there is was certainly headed in that direction. The Conservative Resurgence was a turnaround for all SBC seminaries.

At present, Southwestern Seminary is under very conservative leadership....but Dr. Patterson is....different. An old-style, 50's showboat type of leadership. I have a very good friend who loves him, although, I'm sure, wishes Dr. Patterson didn't do things like he did in the above link. Dr. Patterson is....eccentric...let's leave it at that.

Today I can't imagine attending Southwestern because of the present leadership. I'd go to Southern, that is reformed to an extent, or Southeastern, that is reformed sympathetic. 

These are interesting days in the SBC.

-----Added 9/6/2009 at 01:57:34 EST-----



ewenlin said:


> Oh the Founders movement around when Al Mohler took over as SBTS president.



Actually I don't know if there are that many ties between SBTS and the Founders. A few, but nothing major.


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to see this...


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 6, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> That sounded so . . . relevant.



I had other words that came to mind... infantile and blasphemous. We are not equipped to pretend to speak for God and use His voice as a prop in a drama like that. There are many other ways to get the points across that are sound Biblically. Really no better than Huckabee's "cell phone call from God" during his campaign.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Sep 6, 2009)

Drama ... you got to love it when people will do anything and call it teaching.

Worse than this (if it is possible to impersonate God) is using this kind of thing in a worship service (I hope that is not what this was supposed to be).


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2009)

If I remember that part of Fort Worth correctly, the armored vehicle and .50 cal. might have been utilitarian, rather than symbolic.


----------



## Herald (Sep 6, 2009)

Shades of my days at the Word of Life Bible Institute, although I don't believe even Jack Wyrtzen would pull that stunt.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 6, 2009)

I just cannot picture Paul ever resorting to a skit in order to communicate the power of the Gospel.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 6, 2009)

Edward said:


> If I remember that part of Fort Worth correctly, the armored vehicle and .50 cal. might have been utilitarian, rather than symbolic.



I don't know what the neighborhood is like now. I last lived there in 1981 and last visited in 1989. It wasn't the best neighborhood in the world but I never remember having any trouble. I lived in a triplex off McCart Ave. Had some things stolen from our porches but that was it. I believe over the years Southwestern has bought more property adjacent to the campus. 

As theatrics as Dr. Patterson's antics were, if they do indeed reach out to the neighboring community they will do more than any federal or state program can do to better the community. I understand Dr. Patterson's sentiment. I think it is a bit disconcerting that one of the largest seminaries in the world has hundreds, if not thousands, of unreached people a few blocks from the school. There's a mission field right there.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 6, 2009)

Edward said:


> If I remember that part of Fort Worth correctly, the armored vehicle and .50 cal. might have been utilitarian, rather than symbolic.



You're remembering it correctly. It's about 4 miles from my Mom's house.


----------

